# Anyone tried one of these



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

http://www.catamayak.com/en/2011/06...-met-de-emmrod-packer-wat-is-die-hengel-gaaf/

looks like it could be a good little yak rod


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Linx has something similar. If you search pack rod or something similar he's got youtube videos up of it in action.

They look kind of handy to have laying around


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

WayneD uses one for cod.


----------

